# Immer komplette Seite anzeigen?



## seberix (23. Dezember 2004)

Tach!

Folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich z.b. den Link eingebe http://www.meinedomain.de/about.htm dann wird immer nur die seite "about.htm" angezeigt und die steht dann quasi alleine da - ohne dem Rest der Seite.

Die komplette Website wird immer nur dann mitangezeigt wenn ich eingebe http://www.meinedomain.de und dann auf den Link "about.htm" klicke.

Wie mach ich es dass wenn ich wie o.a. http://www.meinedomain.de/about.htm eingebe die komplette Website angezeigt wird mit der Seite about.htm (die z.B. in einem IFrame ist)?

Hoffe ich habe mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Dezember 2004)

Einfacher wäre es, wenn man deinen Quelltext hätte, bzw. die Seite!

Aber evtl. habe ich eine Idee - ohne Gewähr!

Du könntest per JavaScript abfragen wie die URL ( Adresszeile ) lautet und sollte dieses z.B. http://www.domain.de/about.htm sein, dann läßt du die Seite reloaden auf die Index (http://www.domain.de/) !

Das Problem du wirst dann immer auf der "Startseite" landen das müsstest du wenn nötig abfangen...


----------



## seberix (23. Dezember 2004)

Ja - der JS-Code wäre schon mal ne recht gute Lösung! Wenn ich jetzt noch um den Code bitten dürfte   

Stimmt es eigentlich das diese sogenannten "namenlosen Seiten" illegal sind? Hab ich mal wo gelesen....


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Dezember 2004)

Was verstehst du unter namensloser Seite?

Hier nur ein Scriptschnipsel, wie es evtl. funktionieren könnte, weitzer ausbauen müsstest du es selbst!


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<script language="JavaScript1.2" type="text/javascript">
<!--
function check()
{
if(document.URL == "http://domain.de/about.htm")
{
location.href = "http://www.tutorials.de/"
}
else
{
}
}
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body onload="check()">
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## neuni (23. Dezember 2004)

Hat dein Webspace PHP? Dann hätte ich ne schöne Lösung!


----------



## seberix (24. Dezember 2004)

Ja PHP hätt ich zur Verfügung...


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Dezember 2004)

Einfache Lösung:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
if(self==top){location.replace('/');}
//-->
</script>
```

Bessere Lösung(damit kann die komplette Seite mit dem korrekten iFrame-Inhalt geladen werden):
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials183576.html


----------



## Progra (24. Dezember 2004)

wenn ich das richtig verstehe arbeitest du mit frames..

Mein Tip: lass die weg, gibt tabellen und css, das ist einfacher. 
wenn du dann noch php hast, gehts noch leichter, weil du zum beispiel die navi in eine extra datei legen kannste und dann jedesmal die navi includen kannst [include()].
in der navi-datei steht dann einfach der quellcode für die navogation.
dieser erscheint durch die funktion include() dann an der stelle wo du include gesetzt hast.

hoffe das ist was de willst..

denn mit frames wirst du immer schwierigkeiten haben.
angefangen bei den unterschiedlichen browsern. wenn du aller dings mit frames weiter arbeiten möchtest, dann würde ich das gleiche wie schon weiter oben genannt empfehlen


MFG
Progra


----------



## seberix (24. Dezember 2004)

Cool! Danke!

Habs zwar nicht 100% so lösen können wie ich´s eigentlich wollte - aber so ist´s auch voll ok!


Danke für eure Hilfe und frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Budman (24. Dezember 2004)

Hierzu vgl. auch SelfHTML, Javascript-Anwendungsbeispiele. Klick hier


----------

